
Darwin Award nominee? 2 would-be copper thieves electrocuted at power substation - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2017/12/29/detroit-public-lighting-bodies/989761001/
======
rmason
There are gangs of thieves who strip copper wire from houses and abandoned
buildings in Detroit. Pour some gasoline on a pile of wire, light a match and
after the fire finishes you're left with pure copper. But so much copper has
been looted it's getting hard to find more.

Two years ago the freeways in the city flooded because thieves had broken into
the pump stations, turned off the power and taken all the wiring.

But the degree of difficulty is raised if you're breaking into a power
substation. This is the second time in 2017 this has happened.

